# Factored loads question



## S28 (Feb 22, 2013)

I purchased some practice exams from PECivilExam.com, anyway... whenever they have a member design problem, and calculate the factor design load, they always use Wu=1.4D + 1.7L.

Is the 1.7xL an old code and just outdated? I can't find 1.7 anywhere. Shouldn't it be 1.4D + 1.6L?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 22, 2013)

Those sound like some poorly designed sample exams to me. You can technically still use 1.4D + 1.7L for concrete design per ACI 318 Appendix C, but the exam will always use the proper load factors: 1.2D + 1.6L.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 22, 2013)

Ble_PE said:


> Those sound like some poorly designed sample exams to me. You can technically still use - the old load factors - 1.4D + 1.7L for concrete design per ACI 318 Appendix C, but the exam will always use the -- current code --proper load factors: 1.2D + 1.6L.


Fixed it for you. FWIW, the resistance factors have also changed so that the net safety factor is about the same.


----------



## S28 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to say, "shouldn't it be 1.2D + 1.6L"

Thanks for clarifying!


----------

